# Probar un sensor ultrasonico



## apaxco (Nov 24, 2010)

dusculpen soy nuevo en la robotica espero y me puedan ayudar

quiero construir un robot minisumo y me recomendaron usar sensores ultrasonicos,
para detectar al rival, el problema es que no se como se usan, compre el ucm-R40K1
de AG elctronica pero no se como probarlo, alguien me puede ayudar.

aqui les dejo el pdf

u otro quye me puedan recomendar


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 25, 2010)

Lo tienes perfectamente explicado:

Necesitas 2 capsulas, una emisora y otra receptora.

La emisora activa un oscilador de 40Khz durante unos milisegundos. pulso de audio de 40Khz.

Inmediatamente activamos un cronometro y lo paramos cuando detectamos un sonido en la capsula receptora.

El tiempo entre la emision y la recepcion es la distancia del objetivo.

Normalmente el microcontrolador genera el pulso de 40KHZ, normalmente los microcontroladores dan una tension de salida de 5V, pero si queremo mas potencia sonora ponemos unas puertas cmos como la cd4049 alimentados a 9..12V para conseguir que la capsula piezoelectrica de el dobre de potencia.

El receptor es un amplificador pasabanda de 40khz (elimina otros ruidos acusticos) y despues rectificamos la señal la escuadramos (comparador) para conectarlo al microcontrolador.

El resto es programa, generar onda cuadrada, poner en marcha un cronometro,para el cronometro y medir la distancia.


----------



## apaxco (Nov 25, 2010)

bueno no quiero medir la distancia lo que quiero es que localise al opnente,
aver si te entendi, del microcontrolador genero una onda cuadradal la cual conecto a un cmos (el cmos lo alimento a 9 v)y de ahi conecto el transmisor.

y el receptor lo concto a un comprador y al microcontrolador?

puedo poner un multimetro para ver si me regresa la señal????


----------



## Beamspot (Nov 26, 2010)

Con el multímetro poco podrás hacer. Localizar el oponente es detectar si hay algún eco dentro de un rango de distancia. Distancia es tiempo, que es lo que en realidad vas a medir.

El circuito y el principio de funcionamiento del mismo está bien explicado en el documento que pones. Implementar eso con un micro no es nada difícil, e incluso está bastante documentado incluso en español. Si no tienes mucha experiencia, no es precisamente una de las aplicaciones más sencillas. Sin embargo, es de las habituales y entra dentro de lo normal en el mundo de la robótica, pero en mi opinión, algo más avanzado que un siguelíneas.

Uno de los problemas habituales de los ultrasonidos son los 'artefactos' o problemas que te puedes encontrar debido a condiciones variables. Esto queda muy reducido en el entorno del minisumo, pero sigue siendo algo que muchos no controlan.


----------



## apaxco (Nov 26, 2010)

mmmmmm.   creo q ya les entendi, de micro saco una onda cuadrada y la mando asi como dice el pdf a los inversores y lo conecto al emisor.

el receptor pongo el mismo circuito que me indica el pdf, y en la salida de 60 dB conecto el otro circuito (detector de señal).

y en el mismo micro ago los calculos para medir la distancia.

otra pregunta comose que resibo la señal?, con que la mido? con un osciloscopio  o con un multimetro, o como??

o me puedes dar otra opcion mas?

porfa y gracias por los consejos


----------



## Beamspot (Nov 30, 2010)

Osciloscopio, sin lugar a dudas. Tiene un cierto 'intríngulis', y hay que jugar con el trigger (generalmente, la señal de salida al transmisor).

Los cálculos son relativamente sencillos: tomas la medida del tiempo con el contador, y lo multiplicas por un factor dependiente de la frecuencia de conteo.  Por ejemplo, si cuentas milisegundos, (1KHz), multiplicas la cuenta por 17.2 centímetros y ya tienes la distancia.


----------



## jorge188 (Dic 11, 2010)

Soy superprincipiante como hago un circuito que solo me regrese el voltaje de 0 a 5 volts


----------

